#  > Forum by Your Languages >  >   >  >  >  50

## Mohamed

50    	  





  

 
	         ..    ..   	   ..           	:               	                	    ..
	      (           	              	               	      ...

1-            	                	 :                  	   .

2-           	            :     	                 	           "      	        -     ..     	       ..           	  "         : "     	        "

3-   :       	           :      	    .

	4-        ȡ      	               :  	               	                 	                	  ɡ           

5-           	                  	 :             :   	   :    ʡ  :         	       .
	               	    .

6-           	                  	                  	  :                	                  	 .

7-          	                 	     "        " 

8-    :        	 :                 	 .

9-          	                	 :   ..   .. 

10 -    :     	  ,        ,     	   ,  ,       ,   	  ,   ,        	,   , :    ,      	, :    :   ,      	   ..! 

11-         :   	   :         :     !   	 

12-    : "      	     ..            	 ..             	 ..              	  "

13-           	       .

14-   :        	        
	 "         ..         	                -    	             - "

15-           	              	                 	                 	                  	                  	 : "       "        	   !             	                 	 - .

16-          	               	                  	                	                	 :                	          :         	                  	               :  	              ..    	    ..    ..     ..     	.
	     : "      "

17-          	               	             ..     	 ..               	 ..                	               .

18-    ..      	 ..    ..          	"    " 

19-    : "      	         " 

20 -           	                .

21-           	                	    "  ..  ..      "

22-          	             .

23-       :      	                  	         : "        	      "

24-           	                  	                	 .

25-          	               	  : "         "     	 : "           ..     	       ..   ..   ..   	     "    " 

26-       "    	   :       :    .    	  "

27-          	                 	           . 

28 -     : "      	  "

29-     : "      	     "

30-     : "     	   "

31-           	    :    :    : "      	  "            - .

32-     : "     	                	            " .

33-     : "      	               " .



34-       : "  	           ..    ..  	  ..              	           " 

35-     "      	             " 

36-          	   : "               	    " 

37-   : "       	       "

38-      : "    	          ".

39-           	           .. 
	   (      )

44-        :    	       ǡ       	ӡ      :    ǡ      	 .

45-        :   	           .

46-       :    	      

47-       : ((   	               ))

48-        :     	              

49-           	 :                 	              :   	                   	         :    :      	                 	                    	      .

50 -    :       	 :              :     	 :         .





See More: 50

----------

